# Funny Vaping Videos And Songs



## Stroodlepuff (16/7/14)

A place to post funny vaping videos and songs. This is a happy thread. Just funny ones or songs.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/7/14)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (16/7/14)

I know some guys don't like clones #lucky7 



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/7/14)

Vacuous Vaping Videos Contest Winners

Reactions: Like 1


----------

